# Anyone has plans for 4x8 table that folds ping pong table style?



## ShrimpBurrito (Nov 14, 2016)

I am setting up our layout in the garage -- a small garage, think Model T garage built in the 1920s -- and I just cannot make a 5x9 table fit with the rest of the stuff I have in there, and still allow enough room to even squeeze around it.

I can do a 4x8, but I need the table to be able to fairly easily collapse as occasionally I will need to take it down to access some other things in the garage. Unfortunately, I can't just wheel the table out of the garage to do this because the door that is accessible to the table is only about 40 inches wide. 

I know I could build a table with bolts and such that will allow for easier disassembly that screws, but it would be really elegant if I could make (or buy, especially used) a table that would fold in half like a ping pong table (which is 5x9, so sad). Coasters and everything -- it would make the table tear down process a 30-second job instead of 30 minutes. And another 30 minutes to set back up.

Has anyone seen something like this?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

It can be done, but there are several things
to consider.

You'll need fairly good sturdy hinges so the
track will align when set up. There is a 'trick'
the club modular layouts use. Plan to have removable
track sections over the hinges. That will eliminate the
alignment problem.

You won't be able to have much in the way of scenery
unless you want to remove it each type you fold the table.

It would be best if you had folding, or bolted on legs for
easy removal. 

You'll need to wire both sides of the hinge for
good electrical conductivity.

When you design the track plan you'll want to avoid
having turnouts over the hinges.

Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

some on the forum have built garage layouts on cables hanging from the ceiling. lower to run trains, crank em up out of the way when not using.:smokin:


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Build the layout on plywood or particle board so you can lift it off and place it against the wall and lye the platform on a folding table that can be setup or removed easily.

As already stated you would have to use scenery/buildings/structures that can be removed easily when you need to move the layout/table out of the way.

My layout is in my apartment and is only 4' x 6' but it is on a 30" x 72" center folding table from Walmart.
Will a 6' table support an 8' layout?, maybe 2 smaller tables side by side?


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

NAJ --Great idea for a project I'm working on for our campsite next year at rallys and trips- Portable HO raceway for Toyhauler garage.
Thanks--:appl:

PS How long ya till I add a Train to it too? LOL


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

NAJ said:


> Will a 6' table support an 8' layout?


Why would it not? 

SB, I can't speak to your area, but here ping pong tables typically sell cheap used. I'd think of modifying one to suit your needs.

This one is really cheap, and looks like it could be narrowed easily.


----------



## ShrimpBurrito (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. Very much appreciated. I searched online a bit more, and found someone that made a "tilt table" that basically allowed the entire 4x8 sheet to pivot vertically on a steel pipe, which was mounted on a rolling dolly. Ingenious. 

Ultimately, however, I decided to completely revamp the garage. We've been in the house over a dozen years, and so there's alot of junk in there that needs to be cleaned out. And once we do that, we'll have room for a 8 x 5.5 foot layout, which provides about the same space as a 9 x 5, and still allow lots of room to move around since it will be oriented differently than that I was initially thinking. 

So in the meantime, since the current temporary train layout is in the space where the Christmas tree is destined, yesterday I spent $50 and built a solid 4x8 table from 3/4 ply, which I will easily be able to add on to when we're ready to increase to the 5.5 x 8. 

I may still someday do the folding table design once my son is ready to adopt a permanent layout. Right now, he likes to "clean the slate" every once in awhile and totally redo the layout. That's cool!

Thanks again!

Dave


----------

